# Failed to retrieve Now Playing List



## tonyv71 (May 18, 2012)

I'm having difficulty accessing my Tivo from computer using either Tivo Desktop or kmttg. In kmttg I get the error message:

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from [Tivo name]
Exit code: 7

Yesterday I installed the newest version of kmttg and everything worked fine. Today I tried to access my tivo through kmttg and it can't find the tivo. The tivo is able to connect to the network for service updates. I've tried restarting the tivo, restarting my computer and reinstalling kmttg. Any ideas?\


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Is this a new Tivo? Do you have a Media Access Key on the Tivo, and set in Desktop or KMTTG?
Getting service updates and NPL are different things, such as MAK is required for NPL not service updates, etc.

Edit: You should also login to your tivo.com account, under DVR Preferences, the checkboxes for your Tivo is listed and checked. This enables transfers and downloads. (I don't believe its listed in any Tivo manual.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Getting service updates and NPL are different things, such as MAK is required for NPL not service updates, etc.


I'm quite sure that the OP knows that. He was just pointing out that the TiVo can connect to the network.

To the OP: have you assigned a fixed IP address to the TiVo? If not, do so and configure kmttg to use that IP address for the TiVo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Try to access the Now Playing list manually.

Open a web browser on the PC and go to

https://<IP address of your Tivo here>/index.html

Your browser may give you a warning about the website's security certificate.
Click to continue to the website.

You will be presented with a log in screen.
Username is tivo
Password is your Media Access Key.

If this method does not work, none of the other apps will either.


----------



## tonyv71 (May 18, 2012)

I switched to static IP and entered it in manually in kmttg. That seems to have done the trick. Thanks!


----------



## tonyv71 (May 18, 2012)

Ok, now it's no longer working. Also, when I tried to connect to the tivo through my browser as suggested, and I got a page not found error. (This had worked earlier in the day.) I tried restarting my wireless router, but that was no help. I guess I could try going through the Tivo network connection procedure again, but I certainly don't want to have to do that everytime I want to use kmttg. Any other ideas?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You neglected to tell us what model you have.


----------



## tonyv71 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry. It's a Series 2. Resetting the network information on the Tivo player worked again temporarily, but now in the middle of a download, kmttg lost the connection to the Tivo. I also cannot access it from a browser.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You may have interference on the wireless channel of your network router. Try changing channels on your wireless router, better channels are 1, 6, and 11. Then reconnect your tivo to the wireless network again.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm seeing the same error from KMTTG, but I'm trying to set the app up so that I can pull shows off of my old, deactivated, Series 1.

The S1 is connected to my LAN by ethernet using a static IP and I'm able to connect to it via browser (which takes me to a "TIVO WEB PROJECT - TCL - V1.9.4" home page).

Needless to say, it has been a very long time since I last touched this machine, and I have I forgotten anything I might have known about it.

I would still like to use KMTTG to pull a bunch of old anime shows off of the S1 before finally retiring the hardware.

Any suggestions, or is there someplace else I should be asking for help?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Series 1 doesn't offer TTG, so you can't use KMTTG with it. You have to turn to the hacked TiVo community and the special tools they use (which you or someone else already did, since it's running TiVoWeb).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

IDSmoker said:


> I'm seeing the same error from KMTTG, but I'm trying to set the app up so that I can pull shows off of my old, deactivated, Series 1.
> 
> The S1 is connected to my LAN by ethernet using a static IP and I'm able to connect to it via browser (which takes me to a "TIVO WEB PROJECT - TCL - V1.9.4" home page).
> 
> ...


I used mfs_ftp to ftp shows of our old S1 before we retired it.

Scott


----------

